# Autosleeper Broadway warning to check



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I STRONGLY RECOMMEND THAT ANYONE WHO HAS BOUGHT An AUTOSLEEPER BROADWAY MODEL IN THE LAST 12 MONTHS OR SO TO CHECK THE FOLLOWING AREAS.... FIRSTLY THE ROOF FOR CRACKS TO GRP AND FOR BLISTERS APPEARING IN GELCOAT. SECONDLY FOR INTEROR WALL LINING PAPER COMING UNSTUCK. THIRDLY FOR GLUE FAILING ON FITTINGS TO THE INTERIOR.

I SAY THIS FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. MY VAN WAS DELIVERED NEW IN MAY THIS YEAR. IT HAD FAULTS FROM DAY ONE AND HAS BEEN BACK TO AUTOSLEEPER FACTORY TWICE IN 12 WEEKS SINCE.

THE ROOF OF MY VAN IS NOW DECLARED TO ME TO BE INHERENTLY FAULTY IN MANUFACTURE BY THE SUPPLIERS AND I HAVE REJECTED THE VAN AS UNFIT FOR PURPOSE AT THAT PRICE AND UNSATISFACTORY QUALITY.

I WANT MY PURCHASE MONEY BACK AND WILL NOT CHOOSE ANOTHER AUTOSLEEPER BROADWAY AS REPLACEMENT. 

I AM A LAWYER SO WILL WANT A FAIR DEAL. I AWAIT SUCH AT PRESENT.

I HAVE BEEN LOANED BY DEALER A NEW A/S BROADWAY WHICH IS DISPLAYING SIMILAR FAULTS SO BEWARE THOSE OF YOU THAT BOUGHT ONE OR ARE THINKING OF BUYING THAT MODEL AS THERE MAY BE OTHERS LIKE MINE OUT THERE !!!


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Good Man.............Hobey


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

duds said:


> I STRONGLY RECOMMEND THAT ANYONE WHO HAS BOUGHT An AUTOSLEEPER BROADWAY MODEL IN THE LAST 12 MONTHS OR SO TO CHECK THE FOLLOWING AREAS.... FIRSTLY THE ROOF FOR CRACKS TO GRP AND FOR BLISTERS APPEARING IN GELCOAT. SECONDLY FOR INTEROR WALL LINING PAPER COMING UNSTUCK. THIRDLY FOR GLUE FAILING ON FITTINGS TO THE INTERIOR.
> 
> I SAY THIS FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. MY VAN WAS DELIVERED NEW IN MAY THIS YEAR. IT HAD FAULTS FROM DAY ONE AND HAS BEEN BACK TO AUTOSLEEPER FACTORY TWICE IN 12 WEEKS SINCE.
> 
> ...


Please don't shout, I have a headache.
Gerry


----------

